# UK Ancestry Visa - Spouse options



## natashav1 (May 19, 2015)

Please can any one who has applied for their spouse on a UK Ancestry visa advise ...

What option did you select for visa type ?
we were thinking of this one:

Type of Visa: Work
Purpose of Application: Employment (non Points-Based System)
Type of Application: Dependents more than 6 Months

however there is no option for spouse ... just friend etc ? did you select that option 

also as you move on in the application the section for sponsor what did you place there ...?

thanks in advance


----------



## jimmy83 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Natasha

Non Points based working is the correct option to select along with work as the purpose.

With regards to the sponsor section, this one is a little tricky. We just put in the details of a family member who lives in the UK. I spoke to someone at the consulate who told me to fill in any details, but in the last section of the visa application under the "NOTES" section you must say that the details under the sponsor section are not actually sponsoring you as you are applying for a ancestry visa and do not require a sponsor.

Just a few other words of advice. 

1. Make sure you pay the IHS fee for both you and your spouse (it is 1000 pounds per person). Make sure you create one account on the IHS website for the main applicant and add your spouse as a dependent. If you create 2 separate accounts you will end up paying the incorrect amount (which happened to us). This then becomes a major headache to correct.

2. On the Teleperformance site, again just create one account for the main applicant and add the dependent to your account.

If you have any other questions I would be glad to offer assistance

Regards,


----------



## samgorm (Jun 22, 2015)

*Teleperformance*

Hi

I am applying for an ancestry visa. Please can you let me know what option you chose on the Teleperformance website for your visa type. Family visitor, visitor, other non settlement etc.
I would really appreciate some advice.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## jimmy83 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Sam

I selected "Short stay Other Non-Settlement". I am not 100% sure if that's correct, but our Visas were approved.

Good luck!


----------



## samgorm (Jun 22, 2015)

Many thanks. I will finalise today using this. Am sure it is right as the others just dont make sense.
Many thanks
Sam


----------



## sj ridley (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Jimmy83

We just applied for a ancestry visa and a dependent but made the same mistake and did a separate IHS application which only charged us 200 pounds instead of the 1000 pounds for the dependent, how did you correct it? Did your visa get denied because of this error?

Regards 
Jessica


----------

